# Knitted Dementia Mitts for Patients



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Materials
Needles: 6.5mm straight needles or 8mm circular
Beads, zips, ribbons, anything that can be twiddled but will not break, be sharp to touch or brittle.

Instructions
Cuff cast on 40 stitches using 2 strands of double knitting wool. You can also use 1 strand of chunky wool
Work in stocking stitch (knit a line, purl a line) for 11 inches (28cm)
Continue with stocking stitch and use up any oddments of various textures of wool. For example: chunky, mohair, snuggly, Eskimo, ribbon and chenille
Knit unit work measures 23 inches (58.5cm)
Cast off.

Finishing
Neatly sew the long edges together with purl side facing you
Turn the mitt inside out
Push the cuff up inside the mitt body and neatly sew together the two short ends
Now its time to decorate your memory mitt. Here are a few things to consider: choose a good variety of decorations, such as beads, and colours
Include bits and bobs on the inside too. Agitated hands can then be soothed and kept warm at the same time.

Finishing
Neatly sew the long edges together with purl side facing you
Turn the mitt inside out
Push the cuff up inside the mitt body and neatly sew together the two short ends
Now its time to decorate your memory mitt. Here are a few things to consider: choose a good variety of decorations, such as beads, and colours
Include bits and bobs on the inside too. Agitated hands can then be soothed and kept warm at the same time.
Try to include at least six decorations on the outside and four on the inside. You can add more if you like
Make sure everything is sewn on tight so it cannot be pulled off, and that there are no loose threads.

Completed memory mitts should be sent to:
Memory mitts
Dementia team
Stroke rehabilitation ward
Room K4 12a
Poole Hospital
Longfleet Road
Poole
BH15 2JB

Alternatively drop them in at main reception off Longfleet Road.
can add more if you like
knit a memory mitt

This was on Facebook. If you would like a pic of the mitts please PM with e-mail addy and I will send it to you. These can be given to any hospital, but the one in England is where the post originated.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern, KittyKatzMom! You can also do a Google search for "twiddle muffs" to see pix and other patterns.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gosh, I've never heard of them. Where is the knitted pattern?


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry, it didn't appear to be loading.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Did it again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

What a great idea.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. This will be a good stash buster, and also that will be very useful.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

A bit of advice. Put all the trinkets on before you sew it up. All the knots etc will be inside when you sew it up so no need to weave in the ends. I followed the directions as listed and had a hard time getting the extra bits and pieces tied in. I also found that eyelash makes a great texture to the twiddlemuffs


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Going to see if the pattern and pic will open this way.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The pattern is the first post. I couldn't get the pic on KP, if you would like please send me a PM with your e-mail address.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you!! I was able to see the picture when I downloaded the document.

Again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome glad it worked.


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

Another trinket to attach to twiddle muffs. How about those fake keys that come in the junk mail offering a chance to win a car.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

That would work. :thumbup:


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

I have just knitted half a dozen of these for our local hospital. Easy to make and great for using up oddments of yarns. I added my buttons, ribbons, beads etc. before I sewed up the seam, much easier and all the messy bits are hidden inside. I'll try to send photos if I can work out how to do it!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow you are speedy with the needles. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern and photo!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## deareed (Oct 2, 2012)

ANXIOUS to make this. my GGD has been diagnosed with TSC also autism. the TSC causes her to have sensory problems. Thank you so much.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't know what a Twiddle Muff was until this post. I have the directions for that also. Free pattern on Raverly - crocheted.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

What a nice idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pattikins (May 31, 2013)

I agree - so much easier to add the things before sewing up! I have received mixed reactions to these and wonder how other people have fared. The main concern seems to be to do with washing. A local Care Home, which has a dementia unit, thought they were very interesting but they would not be able to put them through a boil wash with everything else!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

No a boil wash wouldn't do. Why do they go to such extremes when washing? I don't think clothes could stand up to that kind of washing. I would suggest putting them in a mesh bag and washing on warm.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I'd like to try making one for my Mom :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have contacted the website where I got the pattern to see how they wash these mitts. If I hear back I will let you know.


----------



## pattikins (May 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome. Happy to help. Judy


----------



## Knittinginmass (Oct 21, 2015)

Here is a picture


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Pretty and so colorful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mauray (Apr 7, 2013)

If the twiddle muff is for someone you know, try and put on it things from their past such as buttons from an old coat, dress or uniform. Beads from their broken necklaces are also good, as are name tapes that used to be in children's clothing.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## mauray (Apr 7, 2013)

I sometimes attatch small bunnies (made from a square) sewn up as finger puppetts. Other finger puppetts can also be used. Leave the hole for the fingers open as it is another opportunity for exploration. Pram toys for babies are also good for adding as something different.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------

